# NBA suspends Kevin Garnett 1 game, says insidehoops.com



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/garnett-suspended-012107.shtml

Because of the antonio mcdyess scuffle


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Ohh ****.
well... a chance for foye to show he can carry even a bigger load tonight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

onetwo88 said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/garnett-suspended-012107.shtml
> 
> Because of the antonio mcdyess scuffle



You don't have to explain it. We're aware of it. 

Honestly, with or without KG, we'll get crushed by Phoenix tonight.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, there's a 3rd straight loss. There goes our January momentum, we're drifting back into mediocrity.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

man we're going to get slaughted by the suns tonight


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah basically all of us knew that KG was going to get suspended, because he took a little swing,, but yeah i think that it might be a close game tonight, maybe, just a feeling i dunno why,,or maybe its saying its going to be close but it actually is a blow out,, i dunno,, good luck though


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Honestly, with or without KG, we'll get crushed by Phoenix tonight.


Yep.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Looked promising against PHX for awhile but yikes 46 points in one quarter...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm proud of our guys for keeping it close for the first half. Foye really showed that he's capable of stepping up when we need him to. James showed he doesn't care now that he has his contract.

I like Case as a coach, but it really irritates me the way he treats Smith. I realize he got into a bit of foul trouble, but that was no excuse to play Reed more. He even started Reed! Reed is a non-factor and has no future with this team. Smith put up solid numbers despite not getting played but a few minutes here and there.

We could have really used him, as he gives us a scoring threat on the inside, especially with Blount having an off-night. I realize his defense leaves a bit to be desired, but come on. If you're willing to play Foye heavy minutes and show confidence in him, why do you pull the seniority card on Smith? Doesn't make sense. He's much better than any big we have except Blount and KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dont think anyone is too disappointed or surprised about this game, look for garnett and ricky to come out firing next game.
nice job from foye tonight though... 3/4 from downtown aswell


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

BTW, why the hell did we hand Hudson duties? I thought he's basically over.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Why do you mean but hading him duties? He had to play, we didn't have enough players, but he didn't start..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

yea, but that didn't help a lot.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, he scored 22 points. To be honest with you I'd rather have him getting minutes than James.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Karl is unhappy about KG getting only one game suspension while his star player Carmelo just had 15 games suspension.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...q8vLYF?slug=ap-nuggets-karl&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well KG just threw the ball and swatted at him, Melos was a bit more.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Well KG just threw the ball and swatted at him, Melos was a bit more.


What Karl didn't understand that his own player decided to pull a sucker punch AFTER the incident has cooled down. On the other hand, KG's was just starting and then ended in a split second or so. That's the difference between those two.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

karl is just having a ***** , straight away after the msg fight everyone said melo was out for a significant period of time, and after this nearly everyone was unsure if KG was even going to get suspended.

should be pretty obvious really, but thats his player and hes just blowing off steam.

kg obviously frustrated with the losing streak though


----------

